# Spitting Cactus is the Devil.



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I was burning brush tonight in the pens. I knelt down and chopped a low hanging bush with the knippers. About 30 seconds later I was sitting on the ground with my toes scratching on my face, like a dog with a terrible case of the Fleas. HOLY MOLY, that bush it terible. Now I'm fixin to lay down on the floor and let Momma get after me with the tweezers.:headknock LOL, But it ain't all that funny.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sounds like you got into a bunch of tassajillo, what some folks call jumping cactus.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

kweber said:


> sounds like you got into a bunch of tassajillo, what some folks call jumping cactus.


Spitting, Jumping, They are both accurate. It will attack you. Trust me.
I have heard it called that before. It don't take much to provoke it. Vicious, I tell you.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*That's it, tassajillo. "The devil Bush"*


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

this is the same thing isnt it?
this cacti is crazy! i got first hand experience with it two weeks ago at the lease.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

We always called jumping cactus is the one that seems to always stick on the heel of your boot. Smal and kinda round. Now when you squat down that cactus that was on the heel of your boot is now stuck in your butt. Ill tell ya you do jump u quick. This stuff was in Colorado havent seen any down this way (I dont think)

Charlie


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

We have what we call "blood thorn" bushes, very similiar to what HillCountry Hunter has posted, except they're a really dark red or purple. Brush up against it, instant hypodermic.. step on it, even with boots on, goes right through anything, even truck tires. Only way to really get rid of it is to dig up the bush, roots and all.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

That's not good...hope you get all of them out.
If that doesn't work...you can always use a "pear burner!":rotfl:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

get jumping cactus in your jeans then climb in a sleeping bag on a cold night

then try and use th same bag later on.............pretty much a throw away


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

We always call it pencil cactus, sticks to your boot and walks its way up. Nasty stuff and we got lots of it at the ranch. Tiny thorns that never come out of your clothes.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

we always called that barrel cactus


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

pressing a piece of duct tape to the site of the tiny spines and slowly pulling it off will get MOST of them out. works best for hands, not so good on hairy arms.


----------

